# 79 Fox



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Picked up a 79 Audi Fox and was wondering how i can lower it with out cutting springs?


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

Is it this one?








Audi Fox 4-Speed 
1979 2-Door & Sun Roof
*All Glass is GOOD
*Was Running - Needs Battery Cable & Tune-up
*Interior is Decent 
If so, I thank you because I'm tired of having to buy all of these. Its good to have some help. I bought one just like it last week, and was wondering what I would do with another of the same year and color. 
Here is mine








http://www.foxgti.com
Do you have any better pictures of yours yet?
Here is the site with the best Fox info.
http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/








Foxes are a blast to drive. I'm sure you will enjoy yours.
Greg






_Modified by vulpi at 1:15 AM 3/17/2010_


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

Yep thats its 
Your is identically lol
Yeah learned about these about a year ago and have wanted one and this one popped up. 
Not a fan of the color was thinking it would look better black?
Do you have any spare parts for the Fox?


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

Black would be nice. I don't remember seeing a black one.
Does yours have the cloth or the vinyl interior?
I don't have many spare parts. All I seem to find is whole cars. What do you need?


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

drivers side tail


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

I don't have one and I just read through the whole internet (may have missed a page or two} and didn't see one for sale.


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

On car-part.com there are quite a few (all over the country -- with prices ranging from $16 to $35).


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (SCarGo02)*

It's about time an expert stepped in.


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

Haha...expert...oh geez! If we want to go off of sheer numbers...you must be a guru then!


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (SCarGo02)*

so how do you lower the Fox's?


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4273194


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

k lol how do you the fox with out spending a fortune?


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

I know that you don't want to cut, but is a blow torch out of the question?


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

hmmm i dont know.... but it need to go lower lol


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

any one have a pictures of the relay diagram....?


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (acvr6gti)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-AU...1c7cb


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

sweet just what i need thanks vulpi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

Picks from the day i picked it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

It will probably look brand new after a little detailing.


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vulpi)*

I washed it. needs a good buff but weather has been ****ty...


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

Any one wanna post there Fox?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 79 Fox (vdubballa2008)*

all I know is I wish I had one.


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone wanna help me figure out my electrical starting problem?


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

What are the symptoms of you're problem?


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well i wasnt getting any spark but reset the points and now it spark. So now it get fuel and spark but no fire, and sometimes when turning over it seems to catch and try to start but doesnt


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well if you're getting spark and fuel, have you checked the timing? How about the belt? Might be off by a tooth or two -- or the tension might not be set properly...

Are you getting adequate fuel pressure at the injectors?


----------

